# Sexing Day Old Easter Eggers



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

This came up (as it often does) on our local poultry forum, for someone wanting to know what her 2 week old Olive Eggers were, and figured I would share. 
Pea combs are one of the easiest breeds to sex young, requiring little more than a glance between 3-5 weeks of age. I sex mine with a great deal of success as day olds, I took this picture last night of last evenings hatch. I certainly wouldn't cull the males at this stage *just in case* but I've not been wrong with the ones I have marked yet, and for others hatching or buying day old chicks this will give you a good idea of what you'll end up with.


----------

